# Questions about Lambar Bucket feeder and baby goat poop....



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 14, 2013)

*Lol, ok I didn't want to start two different threads but I have two questions;


1. I just purchased a lambar bucket feeder and will be switching to it as soon as it comes in the mail. Bottle feeding 6 babies three times a day is getting to be a bit much! So my question is how often do I fill it? I'm thinking once in the morning and then clean it our sterilize it and put it down again in the evening? How much milk should I be putting in it and at what temperature?



2. My babies had the normal black poo at birth, and now the normal yellow. So my question is when does it turn black and pelleted? After they start eating regular food? I noticed some of my babies are starting to turn a darker brown color, does that mean they are eating a bit of the food thats in there?


Thanks in advance!

*


----------



## babsbag (Mar 14, 2013)

I can't help with question 2, sorry.

The lambar bucket is awesome. You need to find a way to make a stand for it so it won't get pulled over. A friend made mine for me last year and I borrowed her bucket holder. The holder is a tire rim with "railings" welded on to it to hold the bucket. Luckily she let me use it as I have no access to a welder. If you have someone that can make you a holder I will send pictures. It is really very clever, easy to remove bucket for cleaning, and nothing the kids can get hurt on.

As far as filling the bucket, I just put the amount I was feeding by bottle into the bucket and let them have at it.I also put in the milk at the same temp as I did for thier bottles. I was only feeding 2x daily and did not sterilize the bucket in between feedings; I would rinse it out but I only washed it at night. You can put a frozen soda bottle full of water in the milk and will keep it cool for awhile. It is supposed to encourage the kids to "snack" during the day, more like they would do if nursing on the doe. 

You will love this bucket, guaranteed. Do you have them on lambar nipples right now? If not, you might want to put the nipples on a soda bottle and get them used to them before trying the bucket. The have to suck to get the milk out of the bucket so it is a little harder to get them started on them if they aren't accustomed to that nipple.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 15, 2013)

You can do free choice feeding and fill it once a day if you want, but make sure the milk is cool/cold, not warm so they don't over eat.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 15, 2013)

*Good info guys, thank you. 

I was thinking of putting the mornings feeding amount into it in the morning, so they can snack throughout the day, and then washing it in the evening and putting the nighttime feeding amount into it for the night snacking. That way the milk isn't sitting there too long, I was thinking they would probably eat all of it by the time I was ready to fill it again. Can I just put it right from the doe into the bucket at that temp? Maybe I should put a frozen water bottle to help keep it cool, was just worried about warm milk sitting out so long. 

Thanks for the info Babs! The breeder I got my girls from just uses a small car tire, setting the bucket right in the middle of it! I thought that was pretty cool.  Sounds like yours might be something similar. I'd like to see pics if you have them. I have a welder so I can rig something together if need be. 

They are not on the lambar nipples yet. I figured I would put them on the bottles for a couple feedings before I actually put the bucket in with them. Though they try to suck on everything so I don't see them having a problem figuring it out. 

I can't wait for my bucket! I think it will make this so much easier! *


----------

